
A New Book Argues That Generic Drugs Are Poisoning Us - himaraya
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/13/books/review/bottle-of-lies-katherine-eban.html
======
bediger4000
$20 says that some company like Smith/Glaxo/Klein is ultimately behind this.

I've seen drug's prices fall by a factor of 100 when they go off patent. That
patent prices are just robbery, considering that the big pharma companies have
just quit doing research into things like new antibiotics. They have to have
super-high prices on things they can make for pennies on the sale price, so as
to fund new research? Great! Tell me what's in the pipeline! Nothing, you
say!? Whaaat? Why do we have the high prices again?

